# appointment advice



## sian5038 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I am new to posting but have regular visitor to this fab site and was hoping one of you lovely ladies could give me some advice...I had an appointment with the Consultant back in Jan to sign disclaimers, make sure bloods upto date etc..and have a appointment with the nurse at the start of March, I was told this appointment is to discuss drugs etc but is it at this stage I leave with the drugs and if so when would I start taking them?? I was told my treatment date is end of April but is this for EC or just to begin drugs?? Sorry if I am rambling but am so confused and a little anxious I have it all wrong and will be really disappointed at appointment.

Thanks for reading,
Sian
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sian and welcome

if your all your bloods are up to date and your forms all signed i would imagine this appointment with the nurses is to schedule your treatment and also give you your drugs but no one can say for sure, why don't you give them a call and ask them to clarify it for you. They won';t mind and it will help put your mind at rest

When is your appointment, i have one on the 12th march

good luck


----------



## sian5038 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for replying. Mine is the 02nd March. Good luck for yours, is that with the nurses too??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a post op appointment with the doctor and then one with the nurses

good luck and please let us know


----------

